

Ask HN: Rank technology skills in your résumé - platzhirsch

It seems nonsense to just make a list of technologies you came in touch in your life on your résumé. It does not reflect how skilled or experienced you are with a certain technology.<p>How would you rank the technology skills in your résumé in way, that the recruiter gets a good impression of your knowledge?
======
RollAHardSix
This is what cover letters are for. Use words such as 'I am strongest in',
most experience in, etc. And also remain positive with things such as 'I am
also familiar, have smaller experience, am exploring'.

